# Borderlands 2



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

hey all

IT'S NEARLY HERE OMG OMG

Reading between the lines, you can see I am looking forward to Borderlands 2 just a little bit. Must have played through the original about 5 times, once solo, and the other times co-op. 

I really liked playing as the Hunter class, although I did miss the soldier's turret when it came to the fighting the Crimson Lance 

What class ticked your fancy?


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm still going through borderlands as the soldier class. I have had it since launch but only started playing it last week :lol: . I have the borderlands 2 vault hunter edition on order. It's a really good co-op game


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, I played through the first time as Roland.

"Critical, beeyatch!"


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I really have to try finish it before 2 comes out


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

allan1888 said:


> I really have to try finish it before 2 comes out


Well, you've got about 11 days, so I feel a long-term sickie would be in order


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Completed the original when it came out, the only classes I wasn't a fan of was the siren and beserker. The only problem with the co-op play is when you end up with a loot hog, leaving you to deal with all the enemies while they sprint away to get to the chests  all the same I'm stoked to get my vault hunters edition! 

Actually quite interested to see what the mechromancer class will be like but it'll probably end up playing with the soldier or gunzerker. That turret is invaluable :thumb:

What consoles are people playing on? Would love to have a bash at the co-op but I'm not getting stuck with loot hogs.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'll will be on the Xbox getting the vault hunters edition too although I won't be using the gold key till I level up so that I get better loot


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I was the one with the bloodwing last time. On this one I will be the ninja. 
Can't wait for it to come out. I wanted the big loot chest version but game had sold out already 

I'll be playing on xbox with my gf and her brothers. We all swap guns and loot anyway so its bot an issue tbh


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hadn't thought of saving the key, suppose seeing as the chests hold randomly generated loot dependant on your level that's actually a wise move :thumb:

Seen the skill tree builders as well? Looks far better than the original, although I did like the way you could concentrate on the medic and support class, deploy the turret, then basically be invincible whilst it regenerated your ammo and health as long as you were stood close enough.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah it will be awesome. I got the tip about saving the gold key from a review about the game they said as its onetime use it's better to save it till you will get better weapons


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

is the first any good, never played it and the trailers look good for the second game so was thinking of picking it up and completing both


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Wait, one time use as in you can only use it with one character? 

I was planning on starting five saved games to get a feel for each character before completing the campaign. Bugger


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

dalecyt said:


> is the first any good, never played it and the trailers look good for the second game so was thinking of picking it up and completing both


The first is brilliant but the second looks like it's going to be incredible. If you use the ps3 and have ps+ its free to download right now mate :thumb: Even if you don't the game of the year edition with all the dlc can be snapped up for about £15.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

AJ02 said:


> Wait, one time use as in you can only use it with one character?
> 
> I was planning on starting five saved games to get a feel for each character before completing the campaign. Bugger


Yes you can only use the gold key once thats why it's best to hang onto it a while


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

So who's had a chance to give it a go? Just got to the first big city (no spoilers ) and the level of detail in comparison with the original is brilliant! 

I'm finding it a little more challenging than the first, the enemies ai has had a massive revamp.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Been playing it since 4pm today.
Just like the 1st one but more funny in places.
Superb game so far and I love it.


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Been playing it since Friday, not reached Sanctuary yet, loving it so far. Playing as Axton, but like the first game it is a very slow start. I think 6-7 hours in, done all the side quests from Sir Hammerlock and am level 9 (137 badass rank) and I have only just picked up an SMG (which was pants) and only just started to see combat rifles. And, as is always the case, the best weapons I have found so far have come from dead bullymongs (in BL 1 in was usually skag piles) ^_^

Given the lack of combat rifles so far I have been using mostly pistols - tell you what, the elemental weapons so far have been a bit weak, so have been depending on the "fires as fast as you can pull the trigger" pistols, and boy does that come in handy! 

Don't forget to redeem the code on the skip inside the game box, to get your gold key and the Premier Club weapons and artifact (the weapons are a bit rubbish but are good to start off with). I also signed up for Shift in the extras menu and got a second gold key. 

The gold keys unlock a secret gold chest in Sanctuary and can only be used once. They give you awesome rare weapons levelled up to your level, but I think I'm going to keep mine until I am a much higher level (I'm level 9 at the moment), maybe 35 or 40 - no point getting awesome weapons now that will be pants three levels down the line 

I am liking the badass rank too. A good way to add extra buffs to your stats (and it carries across to ANY character to play with, even new ones, as do the premier Club perks). I spent a pleasant half hour yesterday powersliding my vehicle into bullymongs, and shooting the rocks that a bullymong slinger was cobbing at me. 100 badass points, thanks very much


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Level 17 and 512 Badass.
My guns.....


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

i think my copy of the game has been nicked . it was sent out on tuesday but still not arrived


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Dannbodge that absorbed shield is brilliant, only managed to find one of that shield capacity so far but it reduced my maximum health.

Allan, who's it being shipped via? I'd be ringing up and complaining. Had that happen with my copy of Dragon's Dogma a while ago so know how annoying it is buddy


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

It was coming from game they are usually pretty good. I think it's coming via parcel farce it's usually royal mail but I got the vault hunters edition. Game say you have to allow 10 days


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

AJ02 said:


> Dannbodge that absorbed shield is brilliant, only managed to find one of that shield capacity so far but it reduced my maximum health.
> 
> Allan, who's it being shipped via? I'd be ringing up and complaining. Had that happen with my copy of Dragon's Dogma a while ago so know how annoying it is buddy


I've got a better one now. On level 20 and Badass 850something.
Shield is now 1100 ish and health is around 1200 :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Just ordered this, PS3. Was due a treat :thumb:


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

-PJB- said:


> Just ordered this, PS3. Was due a treat :thumb:


If you want a couple co-op games sometime let me know and I can drop you my psn id. None of my mates have it and I refuse to play online with strangers who just nick all the loot haha.

On topic you will love it, only found one glitch so far which prevents a mission being turned in... I'm surprised at how few I've come across, other big releases (*ahem* skyrim *ahem*) were riddled with the buggers.


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

-PJB- said:


> Just ordered this, PS3. Was due a treat :thumb:


You have a lot to look forward to - this game is AWESOME (and also hilarious)


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Is it just me that thinks it looks shyte then? The graphics are shocking!


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

It has a very specific style - not quite cel-shaded but Gearbox describe it as "concept art style". That's what Borderlands looks like - very stylized and not realistic. I really like it, although a little more anti-aliasing on the outlines would be nice to smooth them a little


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Is it just me that thinks it looks shyte then? The graphics are shocking!


That's how its meant to look


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Dannbodge said:


> That's how its meant to look


Doesn't mean it's good though...


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Better than most modern Saturday morning cartoons


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought it last night at Tescos for the PS3 so I'll hopefully get a start on it tonight :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Doesn't mean it's good though...


I think it looks awesome


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

just bought this yesterday for the PC and its ace, picked it up in ASDA for £24.99, well worth it in my opinion


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

game is amazing so far , level 20 with a couple of brilliant purple rated weapons,need a good shotgun and sniper and thats me!

add @duvalmagic on twitter hes director of shift and has been giving out golden key shift codes all weekend.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Had a good few days slowly playing thro it myself. Played the first one and all the DLC.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

dalecyt said:


> add @duvalmagic on twitter hes director of shift and has been giving out golden key shift codes all weekend.


Yeah I currently have 5 gold keys the downside is the codes are valid for 2 hours as they are only testing the system at the moment. People were complaining that the codes weren't up long enough but I think people forget that the guy is president of the company and could be spending his weekend doing something else lol


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

allan1888 said:


> Yeah I currently have 5 gold keys the downside is the codes are valid for 2 hours as they are only testing the system at the moment. People were complaining that the codes weren't up long enough but I think people forget that the guy is president of the company and could be spending his weekend doing something else lol


yup you need to be on the ball with the codes, no point moaning about something you shouldnt be getting in the first place!

anyone whos playing on my gamertag is dalzo , i could probably spare one one of my weaker weapons or cash


----------

